# MartialTalk Magazine set to publish July 2003



## Bob Hubbard

*For Immediate Release:*

IT has arrived.  MartialTalk.com one of the leading martial arts web sites is pleased to announce the release of a new 12 month MartialArts Magazine.

MartialTalk Magazine will feature information for all levels of martial artist, from the beginner to the experienced.  The magazine will feature a wide variety of topics of interest to the martial artist. From regular columns written by leading instructors, to in depth interviews with some of the people who have shaped the arts we know, and more.  

The magazine will be available initially in an electronic or E-Zine format, with a print edition being ready in 4th quarter 2003. The first e-zine issue will be released in early July 2003.

MartialTalk.com is a leading martial arts discussion forum and portal site, serving over 80,000+ visitors every month. It has discussion forums for over 40 individual areas of interest, as well as school, instructor and training partner databases. 
MartialTalk.com can be reached on the web at www.martialtalk.com.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Magazine web site:
http://martialtalk.com/magazine

We are waiting on 1 or 2 items, and then it will be released. 

We hope you all enjoy "IT"


----------



## Rob_Broad

Looks good,  hope it works out for you


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thank you! 

We've got a full years worth of issues speced at the moment, with about 50 pages of content.  We are looking for a few more regular columnists to really flesh things out.

Right now, we have about 9 interviews planned out covering the FMA, and EPAK. If anyone is interested in writing an article or regular column, please see the guidelines on the magazine site. 

http://martialtalk.com/magazine


----------



## D_Brady

Looks like you put a lot of work into .


  Great job


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We're planning on going all out with this. 

I just sent the proof out to the columnists to review, so I fully expect the complete issue to be out July 2nd. It weighs in at about 50 pages. 

We are also searching for additional contributors.  

Basically, every issue we hope to have:
A feature interview
A feature story
4+ regular columns
At least 1 camp review

Also, Humor, product reviews, events listings, web sites, school listings, letters to the editor, and more.

So, there is plenty of room for fresh ideas and content. 

I plan on posting 2 versions.
1 is the 1 page at a time, I read it on my PC version
the other is the 'print it myself and fold it so its a real magazine' version.

Beginning with the august issue, there will also be additional subscriber-only content.  Once enough interest is there, we will also be offering a regular paper version.  Subscribers for the paper edition will have it mailed to them, and also receive access to the online subscribers-only area.

Some of the content will be pulled from MT itself.  


To get maximum exposure for your organization and/or school:
- Make sure you are listed on the schools and instructors page.
- Make sure you post your events in the events forum as well as the art specific forum.
- Write an article/review. You get a detailed by-line that can contain both an email address, and web address.
- Submit your book, video or other product to us for review.


:asian:


----------

